# Exterior door window trim?



## Andrew07 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys, I have a exterior door that I am going to re-finish for a client and there is a piece of glass in the middle held in by some trim, looks like 3 pieces. The inside is missing 2 pieces, was just wondering what the best method of making a new piece would be, I was thinking about routing a circle out from a piece of plywood? Any help would be appreciated, this is not my area of expertise, thanks.
Here is some pics.


----------



## RussBoyd (Feb 28, 2009)

*door*

I've never built an exterior door, but have installed a lot. I wouldn't use ply as it just wont hold up. Take a wide board (even if you have to join them together) and cut your circle part out of that. Try to use the same species as the door.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, what he said. Very unique looking door and setting. This one needs careful care.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I would find as close a match to the door, and make the whole circle from new material. It will be easier to stain the whole circle to match the door than to stain 2/3rds to match the other third and then to match the door.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Andrew07 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, so plywood would not hold up? Would it warp eventuality? 


And what is the best way to tell what type of wood it is, can anyone tell by looking at the pictures what kind of wood I am dealing with here or tell me what type of wood would be the best to make this also one more thing what kind of joint do you think would be best for this situation?
Thanks Again


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't tell from the picture what type of wood it is but there is a way to make the trim that I have used numerous times to make trim for round portholes on yachts I have renovated.
Use a router with a center pivot point to cut your circle at the largest diameter. Then measure your inside diameter of the trim and use the same pivot point with a plunge router to remove the inside waste. I find it best to then cut the trim into 4 pieces with a fine saw blade to avoid the possibility of breaking along the cross grain.
I used this method many times with teak and fastened the trim with screws and plugs.


----------

